# Axolotl Not Eating



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

I have lost 2 out of my 4 of my axolotls over the past week, and now my favorite Axolotl Axel, is not eating, he always goes made over his fresh water prawns but he wont eat them, we tried raw chicken, raw fish, liver blood worm ect....but he wont eat, he is loosing weight and has not eaten since last Friday, the other 2 that have died where still eating but they where only 2 years old, Axel and Axie are both 4 years old, Axie is eating fine and having her fills worth but Axel wont eat, I am starting to panic about him, I really don't want to loose him. Also his lips have gone whiter then they are ment to be he looks like a clown, I just don't want to loose him 

:help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help:


----------



## Truffs (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, i'm really sorry i dont have anything helpful to suggest as its not something i've experienced but i really hope he starts eating again and picks up very soon.

I'm so sorry you lost your other two :sad:

Best wishes
x


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear this.

I would be tempted to split the two you have in case it is bacterial. Also a spell in the fridge my help. I don't know if you have heard of this before but it is a much used 'remedy' for axies. It basically slows their metabolism and reduces any stress they may be under. Whilst it doesn't provide cures for all problems, it can help and it may be worth a try...I'm just putting the idea out there.

Here is a link that may help


Axolotl Sanctuary

I don't know if you have already done this but look on caudata.org as well. They have loads of excellent advice and articles to do with ill axolotls that may help you better than I can..or indeed someone may suggest a magic cure.

Hope this helps in some small way.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the links I have read through them and have decided to put Axel in the fridge, I think it will be best thing for him at the moment....now what will my mom think about having an axolotl in the fridge :whistling2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I would join the caudata.org forum for advice,I know that some axolotls are suffering in this heat as they need to be kept cool,I hope someone on that forum can advise you


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

When the axolotl is is the fridge its body slows right down also like a hibernating state so they do not need to be fed and will not really be temped to take if you offer.

If you leave in the fridge for a while then set up a recovery tank incase as someone else mentioned it could be bacterial

This way it cannot be transfered any further until confirmed.

I would do a partial water change on the main tank whare it was housed incase it is something to do with the water.

Once an axolotl comes back out of the fridge depending on time and the individual axolotl it may take a little time to coax them into eating.

My personal experience with fridging mine is anywhare between 8 hours to 3 days before feeling ready to feed.

Hope this helps.


----------

